# «Die Welle»: Das gefährliche Experiment mit Verführbarkeit und Macht



## Tokko (13 März 2008)

*«Die Welle»: Das gefährliche Experiment mit Verführbarkeit und Macht *




​  07.03.2008 14:47
*München - Bei dem Thema Nationalsozialismus winken viele Menschen in Deutschland inzwischen ab. Zu häufig sei dieses Thema in der Schule und in der Öffentlichkeit durchgekaut worden - vom «Tagebuch der Anne Frank» über «Als Hitler das rosa Kaninchen stahl» bis hin zum Film «Schindlers Liste». *




Rainer Wenger (Jürgen Vogel) vor seinen Schülern.​ Das Aufkeimen des Rechtsextremismus im Lande halten sie für ein Problem der Anderen. Sie sehen sich immun gegen die Gefahr, einem totalitären System zu verfallen. Dass dieser Eindruck täuscht und aufgeklärte Menschen auch heute noch in den Sog der Masse geraten können, versucht der Regisseur Dennis Gansel in seinem neuen Film «Die Welle» zu beweisen. Der Streifen mit Max Riemelt («Napola»), Jürgen Vogel («Keinohrhasen») und Christiane Paul («Vorne ist verdammt weit weg») kommt am 13. März ins Kino.

Als der Gymnasiallehrer Rainer Wenger (Vogel) bei einer Projektwoche das Thema Faschismus anspricht, geht ein Stöhnen durch die Klasse. «Ihr seid also der Meinung, dass 'ne Diktatur heute in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich wäre?» empört sich Wenger und beschließt, die wohlbehüteten Mittelstandskinder vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. «Macht durch Disziplin», «Macht durch Gemeinschaft» und «Macht durch Handeln» lautet fortan sein Credo - und es funktioniert. Angespornt von dem Gemeinschaftsgefühl ordnen sich die Schüler begeistert unter. Sie nennen sich «Die Welle», tragen weiße Hemden und haben sogar einen eigenen Gruß. Wer nicht mitmacht, wird ausgeschlossen. Nur wenige Jugendliche wie Karo (Jennifer Ulrich) sehen eine Gefahr und haben den Mut, sich dagegen aufzulehnen. Als bei einem Wasserballturnier Gewalt ausbricht, stellt auch Wenger schockiert fest, dass sein Versuch außer Kontrolle geraten ist.
Vogel gefiel die Geschichte, in der er ein cooler Lehrer mit Lederjacke, Hausboot und Hausbesetzer-Vergangenheit ist. «Der Film zeigt ein erschütterndes Bild über die Eltern und die Gesellschaft, die sich überhaupt nicht für die Jugendlichen interessieren», sagt er. «Sie werden diskutiert anhand von Ausbildungsplätzen und Jugendgewalt, das ist die einzige Kommunikation, in der Jugend eine Rolle spielt, aber es geht nicht um den Wert, den sie menschlich haben.» Dies sei gefährlich, glaubt Vogel, da so ein Vakuum entstehe, das sehr leicht missbraucht werden könne.
Der Film beruht auf wahren Tatsachen, die Morton Rhue in seinem Jugendbuchklassiker «Die Welle» von 1981 aufgreift. Ron Jones hatte das Experiment 1967 mit einer Klasse in Kalifornien erprobt. «Es startete mit 30 Schülern und innerhalb einer Woche waren es 300, die Erkennungs-Armbänder trugen und die Schule übernehmen wollten», berichtet Jones. Nach einer Schlägerei musste er abbrechen.
Gansel hat sich bereits in dem Film «Napola» über einen Eliteschüler der Nazis mit Machtmissbrauch und Verführung auseinandergesetzt. In seinem neuen Film geht er einen Schritt weiter: «Das ist genauso unser Ausgangspunkt: dass wir uns so sicher sind, dass das in Deutschland nicht möglich wäre - gerade weil wir soviel über Faschismus und Drittes Reich wissen, das wir uns davor gefeit fühlen», sagt er. «Gerade die Leute, die sich extrem davor gefeit fühlen, merken, dass so einer Bewegung und so eine Autorität auch ein gewisses Charisma hat und dass dieser Macht eine gewisse Erotik innewohnt. Das ist auch das Gefährliche daran.»
Doch anders als in «Napola» gelingt es Gansel in seinem neuen Werk nicht, den Sog der Verführung durchgängig glaubwürdig zu vermitteln. Wenn Vogel als Lehrer seine Schüler auf den Versuch einschwört, bleibt die Stimmung im Klassenzimmer steif. Viele Dialoge wirken einstudiert und manchmal sogar oberlehrerhaft. Was die Schüler an der Welle fasziniert, bleibt im Dunkeln. Erst gegen Ende gewinnt die Handlung an Fahrt - wenn sich «Die Welle» verselbständigt und die Schüler ihren Gefühlen freien Lauf lassen.

www.welle.film.de​​​​


----------



## m1chael (28 März 2008)

Wie sehr habe ich das Thema in der Schule verflucht: haben das Buch gelesen und ein halbes Jahr wurde über nichts anderes mehr gelernt, x-Tausend Themen bei den Schularbeiten nur über "die Welle" aber ein anundfürsich interessantes Buch. Der Film ist sicher auch gut geworden ...


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2010)

Der Film ist Spitze


----------

